# Party shorts really are that good.....



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I just cant believe how great these smokes really are. Every time I light one up I am blown away with the tastes that come from this little smoke. The little lady even stopped after trying it and said " What is that, it tastes really great" And I know what your gonna say"need pics" so I took one to prove it. She only shares them with me and never smokes her own but it seems that she may be a bit of a CC fan.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes they are that good. I would say they are probably my favorite regular production cigar.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet... the cigar looks good too!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There are many Partagas shorts junkies that share your thoughts. Present company included, fact is they are fantastic!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

This will be my next purchase, everyone says this. Plus a few others.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh boy this will only increase the cost of this great cigar with more fans. Glad you enjoy and can keep it in the family.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I love 'em. 
I'm gonna smoke one when I get off work tonight.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

plus the price is tough to beat. If you wanna talk bang for the buck, look no further.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*+10,000...........*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just fired one up - first few puffs are smmoootthhh as silk!! If this continues I'll be looking at my first box purchase!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Get the 50 cab best bang for the buck!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Get the 50 cab best bang for the buck!


about 2/3 through - just as good as it was at the start!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn all this talk about Partagas shorts Just lit one up! Thanks to Dave Hydro Raven thanks bro! I am saving the 99 for a review this one is a 2010 it is spectacular!
:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

These are great sticks for the money. Not sure that you can get a better small CC.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

One of my favs! Glad you and wifey enjoy them.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I have yet to try one of these, but after all this talk, I should probably include them in my first CC order


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Im getting ready to order another box im down to my last 2


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Looks like its time to take the plunge and try this little cigar. Once my first order comes through, Ill pick up a few of these.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

wait, there is a cigar in the first picture?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I love it
While all of you are going after the short...
That leaves more Corona Senior's and Prez's for me.....


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

+1 I've only had my Party Shorts box for about 2 weeks and it's already almost half empty. Great little sticks.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> I love it
> While all of you are going after the short...
> That leaves more Corona Senior's and Prez's for me.....


These two are on my list to try. I guess I need to get a sampler ordered up. Maybe I can get the little lady to do some reviews. Its alot more fun when the stick is in the hand of a woman. Haha


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I love it
> While all of you are going after the short...
> That leaves more Corona Senior's and Prez's for me.....


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

What's that?

Corso smokes Party Shorts?!?!?!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I love it
> While all of you are going after the short...
> That leaves more Corona Senior's and Prez's for me.....


I have 2 of the Corona Seniors chilin in the Humi. I think i may have to pull one out and give it a shot.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I love it
> While all of you are going after the short...
> That leaves more Corona Senior's and Prez's for me.....


I read this post about the Seniors and decided to pick this cigar for todays smoke. I had bought a box a few months ago (jul 10) and they arrived a bit on the damp side so I let them rest a bit; sampling a few each week and they just got better as they dehumidified. 
Great cigar experience with an ice coffee and some Buena Vista Social Club tunes. This is a cigar that is smoking great young!


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome cigars and reach their sweet spot with very minimal aging. I currently have two more boxes on their way! A must have in the humi. Enjoy!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

One more person in favour of the Party Shorts here!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Indeed they are, indeed they are.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Love those Party Shorts.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

They are awesome smokes...my first box order and I am about to order another box soon!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Party Shorts as well! I love the spicyness in these little sticks!


----------

